# Can Platys and balas be in the.same tank?



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm.switching out my bala sharks into my tank with the platys and neons. We keep seeing the silver tip and serpaes go after them. So we want to put them in a less stressful environment, atleast I hope so. Any insight? The balas are still small and we plan to get a really big tank in a.couple months anyway*c/p*


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

wow you have big tanks!
if bala sharks are still small they should be fine with plattys and neons. I never had a casualty when I had 2 bala's in with a platty and 3 neon tetra. my balas seemed good in a community tank, but I guess there is always a risk of big fish eating smaller ones as balas are fast!!!!!! nice fish though.
If it where me I would just try it and see how it goes. What you thinking?


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Well we lost one of the balas so we have the bigger one left. He seems to be happy in the playa tank for the time being until we get the 100gl in a month or so. Hopefully he makes it*w3


----------

